# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  вирус на флэшке (заявка №112270)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
в интернет-кафе заразил свою флэшку. Антивирусник определяет "обнаружено: вирус HEUR:Packed.Win32.Generic (модификация) файл: G:\keyboard\flash.exe". часть папок и файлов теперь с расширением .exe и появился файл x.mpeg, ну и появилась папка с файлом содержащим вирус G:\keyboard\flash.exe. размеры папок показывает в меньшую сторону. вроде все.
Дата обращения: 05.10.2011 20:37:47
Номер заявки: 112270

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*05.10.2011 21:10:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *F:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 659 байт дата файла: 28.09.2011 11:32:22 *F:\\qCmIOC.ExE* - Trojan.Win32.Diple.byay
 размер: 159744 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 22:41:04 версия: "1.00" детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Зловред Win32/AutoRun.VB.AMM worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-YRJ [Trj] *C:\\ProgramData\\Kaspersky Lab\\AVP12\\Bases\\Cache\\kavsys.kdl.06404dc94635c  079286bbe00201b3a4c* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 140800 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 19:19:18 версия: "1.8.11.0" копирайты: "© 1997-2011 Kaspersky Lab ZAO." *C:\\ProgramData\\Kaspersky Lab\\AVP12\\Bases\\Cache\\qscan.kdl.e0e2a99469d63b  a403f23465635c6606* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 361984 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 19:19:04 версия: "3.3.14.0" копирайты: "© 1997-2011 Kaspersky Lab ZAO."

----------


## CyberHelper

06.10.2011 14:10:14 лечение успешно завершено

----------

